# Whiting



## dondford (Feb 25, 2012)

Been reading how tasty whiting are. What's the best way to rig/hook size, bait ect to target whiting?

Thanks,
D


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Peel your shrimp, use small hook, about a 2oz weight, get some corn meal, salt and pepper, and get the grease hot. Gut fish, remove scales, and head, and enjoy some good eating.......


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

rvj said:


> Peel your shrimp, use small hook, about a 2oz weight, get some corn meal, salt and pepper, and get the grease hot. Gut fish, remove scales, and head, and enjoy some good eating.......


About summed it up.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

rvj said:


> Peel your shrimp, use small hook, about a 2oz weight, get some corn meal, salt and pepper, and get the grease hot. Gut fish, remove scales, and head, and enjoy some good eating.......


You just cook it whole?

We catch tons of whiting but either use them for bait or release them. I've been wanting to fill a cooler and have a fish fry one of these days.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

I target whiting for filling the freezer. They freeze up real good and have a texture similar to reds. I fillet them then fry in crushed saltine cracker breading. Great eating fish. I use a rig with a sliding 1oz egg weight & #3 circle hook on bottom. Peeled shrimp but I break in 1/3rds. Gotta be quick when you feel them.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Yes you have to be quick, when fishing from the beach, when the whitings hit, they run towards you, so look for the fast slack line and set the hook... Good Luck.....


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

I have often experienced that they hit hard and fast. Perhaps I just miss all of the more subtle ones...

I keep bait in the wade gut and first gut for them when I have my long rods out deeper. I usually fish shrimp on a double drop with 1/0 circle hooks. I will also fish shrimp on an ultralight with a 1/4 oz egg and let it bounce around in the gut. I want to see if I can jig some on bucktails tipped with gulp strips, but can't seem to find time to get to the beach right now. They can be aggressive feeders. I have had them chop the tails off live finger mullet that I was fishing for reds.

As for cooking, I fillet mine. The thin fillets are awesome for fast cooking. I like to run them across a non-stick skillet with just a wisp of butter and some red chili oil. See the posts above for frying. A big mess of whiting and a fryer is a good way to eat yourself unconscious.


----------



## BigWW79 (Jul 12, 2011)

I have caught them in the surf with the gulp fish bites cut up into small pieces. (I think that is what they are called. I kinda know em when I see em on the shelf). Used a small egg sinker and small hook.


----------



## Scootster (Aug 3, 2010)

In the summer its pretty simple to fill a cooler with decent whiting. I just use a standard double drop leader and most of the a 1-2 oz pyramid weight. I use a small size 1/0 or 2/0 circle hook with a piece of cut shrimp. You don't need a huge piece of shrimp or else they will just steal your bait. They also bite very well on small pieces of cut squid. You can catch them in the 1st or second gut depending on the day and tide conditions. You can catch em 2 at a time if you use a double drop rig.


----------



## Scootster (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh and I forgot to mention. They are very tasty. I filet mine and pan or deep fry them in Louisiana Crispy Southern breading. No bones and very good.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Now this is what I call a complete post. Tackle , methods, places, and cooking info all in one. Thanks to all .


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 14, 2005)

I like to use a smaller circle hook, #1 or #2. Gets the bait stealers I use for bait.


----------



## King Fisher (Aug 10, 2005)

Try a spoon. If they don't hit a silver put on a gold one. If they are biting fast and furious, you don't have to spend a lot of time rebaiting.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

This time of year you might hook-up on some puppy drums which are good eating also, and a red is not out of the question either..... tight lines


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

King Fisher said:


> Try a spoon. If they don't hit a silver put on a gold one. If they are biting fast and furious, you don't have to spend a lot of time rebaiting.


My wife loves to throw spoons, she'll pull whiting and skipjack in until I make her stop and then she'll C&R. I don't think I've ever had to fish for shark bait when she was along.  They hit the spoons pretty good when they're hungry, we use the CastMaster spoons usually in silver. Keeps you from having to blow through a bunch of hardheads too.

When fishing with shrimp we just use a small Demon circle hook and thread the shrimp on there whole with the shell, rarely do they get away with it and don't have to worry about setting the hook.


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

rvj said:


> This time of year you might hook-up on some puppy drums which are good eating also, and a red is not out of the question either..... tight lines


Yep!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Take your first whiting and cut the belly off. Make a small strip bait and put that on your small hook. You can catch 4/5 withouth having to change your bait.


----------

